# Indian movie theatres in Singapore



## sara.penneru

Can anyone suggest me where I can watch Indian, particularly Telugu movies in Singapore?


----------



## ptrlee

Go here for Indian movies: 

Golden Village Plaza

For detailed information check this link : Showtimes In Cinemas - Yahoo! Singapore Movies


----------

